# My husband's new Turquoise Dragon Scale



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

He is a Dragon Scale and my hubby is thrilled with him (as am I, he's so photogenic! :-D
I think he's also a spade tail, am I right? He had a nearly identical brother there, but his brother's fins and tail were not nearly as blue, and his tail was more like a regular plakat.

He doesn't have a name yet, and my husband won't listen to suggestions... but I keep calling him Shark Bate to tease him (we watched Nemo yesterday, hehe)

So... his color is actually turquoise with a green irridescence. BUT, when I took him from the car to the house, he also had both a light blue and a deep blue irridescence, but that was only in the natural sunlight, though they were equally strong in that light.

So here are a few pictures of him.
1st pic is without flash, that's his color without good lighting
last pic is what his color looks like without flash or bright light (a hint of green, but more a blue green irridescence)


----------



## mushumouse (Dec 29, 2012)

aaaah he is GORGEOUS. :shock:


----------



## Nix (Mar 31, 2013)

So lovely!!!! X3 he needs an epic name sadly I have no suggestions.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Nix said:


> So lovely!!!! X3 he needs an epic name sadly I have no suggestions.


He's quite stunning! He needs a name starting with an "S" since all your other fish have "S" names. How about "Spartacus" or "Solo"?


----------



## KoriC (Mar 19, 2013)

He's so lovely!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's also a spade tail by the look of it! Nice find!!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Catw0man said:


> He's quite stunning! He needs a name starting with an "S" since all your other fish have "S" names. How about "Spartacus" or "Solo"?


good idea! I'm not fond of the name spartacus, but 300 is my husband's favorite movie, so maybe he'll like it? I'll mention it


----------



## veggiegirl (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh so beautiful! I love spade tails but you hardly ever see them here.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

He's very interesting looking.

Names ideas: Shamrock, Jade, Sage, Viridian (synonym for green)


----------



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm obsessed with spade tails for some reason...and that color is gorgeous! He looks similar to one I wanted online, but the seller never returned any of my emails


----------



## Tabbie82 (Jan 24, 2013)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Agility4fun said:


> He's very interesting looking.
> 
> Names ideas: Shamrock, Jade, Sage, Viridian (synonym for green)


Ooooo....."Sage" is a good one.....lol....let us know what your husband decides!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

Viva said:


> I'm obsessed with spade tails for some reason...and that color is gorgeous! He looks similar to one I wanted online, but the seller never returned any of my emails


In plain light his whole body is the color of his tail, with a slight green irridescence, but I'll have to see if the new tank's light makes him reflect green as much as the flash on my camera when it arrives. It has a regular bulb, so it's stronger than the LED tanks I have now, and he's temporarily in a lightless-filterless vase. I wish the tanks would hurry up and get here :|

I told my husband some of the names and he ignores me :roll: so I asked if he's going to name the betta and he said yeah, when he feels like it.

Until then I'm going to tease him and keep calling it Shark Bate :twisted: hehehe


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

He's really unique, congrats! Where did you get him? For a name, watch the movie The Maltese Falcon and see if your hubby gets a good name from it


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

OOH-HA-HA!!
Watch out, it might stick!


----------



## JadeAngel (Jul 31, 2012)

registereduser said:


> He's really unique, congrats! Where did you get him? For a name, watch the movie The Maltese Falcon and see if your hubby gets a good name from it


Thanks, we got him at the local petsmart :-D (they actually take decent care of their bettas there)


----------



## justmel (Apr 1, 2013)

He's simply stunning. I would have to find room for 1 more if I saw him in the store.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's soo pretty. <3


----------

